# Wabi?



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Anyone have one? I'm looking for a winter road bike that can handle some hills. Weight (16.3), geometry and components looks good.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Wabi?
Never heard of it.
But I like the orange one.
Not sure about scandium tho - I hear it's prone to cracking


----------



## Brian2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Terex said:


> Anyone have one? I'm looking for a winter road bike that can handle some hills. Weight (16.3), geometry and components looks good.


I got the 2010 Classic, which is steel and weighs 18.4 before I started tinkering with some of the bits. The spec and geometry is the same, as far as I know. Great bike. Smooth ride, and handles more like a nice road bike than a track bike. Excellent customer service too.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Good deal, IMO.*

As said in another thread, bought a (2009) Classic recently. Excellent frame and perfectly good components. Customer service is second to none. 
Edit: Don't buy it if you like the rolling billboard look, but do consider it if you like to have some specifications options (crank length, chainring/cog size and others).


----------



## Brian2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That color, with the silver rims, looks a bit more "classic" than mine. I got the sapphire blue 2010 model, which has the black rims. I may actually prefer the look of your bike over mine. Oh well. I injured my back and wasn't even sure I'd be able to ride a road bike again, but it's comfortable, and the ride is forgiving enough that I can put in some decent miles between snow storms.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Brian2010 said:


> That color, with the silver rims, looks a bit more "classic" than mine. I got the sapphire blue 2010 model, which has the black rims. I may actually prefer the look of your bike over mine. Oh well. I injured my back and wasn't even sure I'd be able to ride a road bike again, but it's comfortable, and the ride is forgiving enough that I can put in some decent miles between snow storms.


Funny that you say that. I bought mine just before the 2010s were coming in with the lighter, black-rimmed wheels. Before they sent mine out, Wabi emailed me and asked me if I wanted a 2010 at no extra charge. I declined for the reason you cite. Looks are important, I don't care what anyone says. Worth at least 5 extra watts.


----------



## Brian2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

D'oh!


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the no-logo looks of the Wabi, and the pricing is excellent for the spec and Reynolds 725 frameset IMO.

Anybody else have a Wabi here? The website makes them look like a good, no-nonsense bike.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

They advertise here too, upper right of the page.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

very good looking bikes imlo

especially the steel ones. the scandium one don't like the drop out that much, but i bet it rides like lightning..lol

the steel ones most likely ride even better.

good pricing too!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't heard much if anything about them but from what is posted here it looks like a nice enough bike.
Keep in mind that it isn't the bike that handles hills (unless you're the Hulk(just sayin)) it is you and the gearing.


----------

